# More Season Pass Filter Options



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I would love day-of-the-week and hours-of-the-day filter options on Season Passes. For one thing, I dislike using "First Run Only" because the guide data is not 100% reliable and missing a recording of the first run of an episode because of some guide mistake can be heartbreaking. However, if I don't use First Run Only, every episode of much syndicated programs will get recorded; some primetime shows have reruns from past seasons airing on the same network one or more times a day.

So I'd like a way to specify a day filter: Any Day (default), Only Weekdays, Only Weekends, Only Specific Day(s). Also, I'd like an hour range filter: Any Time (default) and Only Episodes Airing Between These Hours. With these filters I could say things like "Record this when it airs on a weekday during primetime" (something I'd use for most primetime series).


----------

